# الرد على " مشاكل مرقس 1: 2-3 الاقتباسات والتحريفات " رد تفصيلي في كل الزوايا والنقاط



## Molka Molkan (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*الرد على " **مشاكل مرقس 1: 2-3 الاقتباسات والتحريفات** " رد تفصيلي في كل الزوايا والنقاط التي أثارها المعترض*
*

التَفسِير و النَقد النَصّي يُؤكِدان*​ *عِصمَة و وَحي و ثَبات الكِتاب المُقدَس*


*دراسة  مُبَسطة حول إفتتاحية بِشَارة القِديس مَرقُس الرَسول ( مرقس 1 : 2،3 )  والرد على الشبهات المتعلقة بهذه الآيات في الجوانب النصيّة و الجانب  التاريخي وجانب عصمة كتبة الوحي والتفسير الصحيح للآيات المقدسة*

*للـتـحـمـيـل* 





​​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: الرد على " مشاكل مرقس 1/2-3  الاقتباسات والتحريفات " رد تفصيلي في كل الزوايا والنقاط*

*شكرا لك يا مولكا*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك يا بطل*

*و شكرا*​


----------



## فادي سعد (15 سبتمبر 2010)

انت مميزا شكرا لك


----------



## MATTEW (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*بحث ممتاز مولكان 

في حاجات كتير جديده معرفهاش 

مورسي يا مان 
*


----------



## MATTEW (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*علي فكره صاحب الشبهه مكبرها و ملهاش لزمه اصلا الانها التحريف مش هتفرق في الأجزاء دي و مش هتئثر في المعني يبقي ايه التحريف فيها 

بحث مميز مولكان ربنا معاك 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*الغريب جدا في الموضوع والمذهل حقاً ان هذا المدعى عليه " باحث " والذي هو في هذا البحث يعترض على قراءة " في الأنبياء " لأنها ( حسب ما قال ) من القرن الخامس فقط فما فوق ، له بحث كامل شامل قد رددنا عليه بإسم " **الرد على "    يسوع الغاضب  صعوبة الوصول إلى النص الأصلي والتحريف على نطاق واسع " يسوع الحاني** " وهذا البحث كله له مُعتمد على قراءة ايضاً من القرن الخامس فما تلى !!

فأي مِصداقِية لهذا الـ " باحث " ؟؟* *و بأي منطق يتكلم ؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*معلش يا مولكا دول بدو من العالم الثالث مانا قولتلك بقة ايه وظيفته الائقة بقدرات عقله
سواق توك توك 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*يا هلا يا خوة ، وجدت اول رد علمي موثق بالأدلة الدامغة على البحث وانظروا اليه :*



> *فقد اطلعت قبل  أيام على رد أعده نصراني جاهل ظن بنفسه أنه يقدر على مقارعة الحجة بالحجة و  لكن من قرأ بحث الأخ التاعب و رد هذا الجاهل المتعالم المسمّى مولكا  مولكان لعلم تمام العلم الفرق الحقيقي بين العلم و الجهل ،و بين الظلمات و  النور ، فهذا النصراني أبى إلا أن يعبر المضائق الدقيقة و ركوب اللجج  العميقة بلا دليل معصوم و لا اهتداء بالنجوم فانقلب رده عليه خاسئا ًو هو  حسير . و هذا ما سأبينه من خلال بعض الملاحظات التي سأضعها تباعاً و بما  يتوفر لي من الوقت : *




*اللون الأحمر : سفالات
اللون الأخضر : رواية الف ليلة ولية

الجزء الأحمر ، لا رد عليه إلا ربنا يسامحك ويهديك للحق

والجزء الأخضر ، ردي عليه هو : مضايق اية ؟ و اعبر اية ؟ واركب اية ؟ ولجج اية ؟ واية هو ده الدليل المصوم الا الكتاب المقدس وتم ارد منه ؟ ونجوم اية بس ؟ ربا يشفيك و يرحمك

*

> *الملاحظة الأولى : إذا لم تستحِ فاصنع ما شئت  ، فهذا النصراني لا يخجل أبداً أن يسرق جهود الأخ التاعب فينقل من بحثه  نقلاً موسعاً بالمراجع و المصادر و صور المخطوطات على أساس أنها من جهده  الشخصي ليصل بعدها إلى الصفحة 18 من رده ليقول بكل وقاحة*



اما تعليقي على هذا الجزء المضحك الى الركب !!

عمركوا شفتوا واحد بيسرق ويقول انه سرق الجزء الفلاني وبنسبة كام في المئة ؟ ومين قال انها من جهدي الشخصي ؟

اذا كنت بقول بالحرف :



> *وبالمناسبة  تقريباً ٨٠ % من الجزء السابق مأخوذ من بحثه بالنص تقريباً وذلك لكي ابدأ  من حيث إنتهى الآخرون واقدم البحث هذا كامل لمن لا يقرأ أبحاثه ، فأنا اشهد  له بأنه قد تعب في بحثه ولكن الفكرة التي يرمي إليها ظاهرة جداً ومتهاوية  داخلياً وخارجياً ولهذا كان هذا البحث.*



*فأنا سبقتك وقلت !!

واوضحت السبب وهو لكي يقرأ الجماهير كلامه عندما يقرأون كلامي !
فالمفروض ان تشكرني لأني اشهره بهذا الكلام لا ان تلومني صديقي العزيز !!*



*ولكن لأريك مدى هشاشه البحث سأسألك انت وهو وكل متابع واقول لك :

ما مَدى قوة بَحث عِندَما يُوخَذ جُزء من مراجعهِ تَنقلبُ المَراجع ضدهُ ؟

هذا السؤال جوابه ، انه التدليس !*



> فإن كان لا يتمتع بالمصداقية كما تدعي فلم نقلت عنه هذا النقل الموسع بالمراجع و المصادر و الحواشي و صور المخطوطات ؟؟؟؟؟



*هاهاها

يا راجل ؟
المصادر هى المراجع !
وهذه المراجع التي هى المصادر لها حواشي !
فهل انت تزيد الكلمات ؟

واما عن المخطوطات فكلها مراجعها واضفت عليها !







ارأيتك مدى القوة في الرد ؟*
*هذه نوعية الردود التي نراها !!

*

​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

لا و مصمم ان اللي رد عليه هو نصراني هههههههههههههه
معلش ، أحلام اليقظة تؤثر علي العقول

و يقول ، سرق بحثي و مجهودي
علي اساس ان البحث زي عود الكبريت لا يُستخدم الا مرة واحدة
و محظور علي من يريد ان يرد عليه ان يستخدمها ههههههههههههههه

واضح ان موضوع استخدام المراجع التي أتي بها هو نفسه كأدلة لصالحة ، عندما انقلبت كأدله ضده
أوقعه الأمر في حيرة ولم يجد ما يقول
فلجأ الي ان يطلب منك الا تقتبس من بحثه ههههههههههههه عشان الفضايح


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*طيب بالعند فيك بقى خد ده كمان ...
**مسيحيين ولسنا نصارى !  *​


----------



## apostle.paul (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*لا الحق يتقال البتاع بتاعك دا هو اللى بيقتبس من المصادر المسيحية بنصب وتدليس كالعادة 
والمحترف فى الدفاعيات قادر ان يقلب ماانت اوردته كدلائل ضدنا كدلائل معنا
ثانيا نصيحة اخوية قول للاخ للى عامل نفسه باحث يروح يدوركله على توك توك يوزع عليه انابيب اشرفله هو نسى ولا ايه انه بيكلم مسيحين هدموا كل قوة معاند من فلاسفة وعلماء هيجى ايه الصعلوك وسط الملوك شوفوا زبون تانى ينفعكم يبقة باحث هى المسيحية هتعيل على اخر الزمن 
*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *طيب بالعند فيك بقى خد ده كمان ...
> **مسيحيين ولسنا نصارى !  *​



لا يعم انت ايش فهمك في دينك ، انتو نصارى بس انت مش عارف
مكتوب في اعمال الرسل انكم نصارى يا أخي بقي اقعد ساكت :a63:


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*الفايل pdf من غير الرار تلاقيه هنا يا **ElectericCurrent*


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*نستمر في التنقيب والبحث عن رد وفي ظل هذا نجد هذا الرد العلمي المؤثق انظروا :

*

> *هذا المولكا خربان  عار صنف الرجال تشعر وأنت تقرأ له وكأنه معتوه ، إنسان بجح فهو في بحثه  المفروض أنه بيحقق في كذب بحث التاعب بحسب ظنه وإذ بك تراه يقول أنه أعتمد  على ما كتب واللي المفروض أنه بيبحث في عدم مصداقيته ، طيب ودا شكل إنسان  طبيعي !*


*و أيضاً لمسلم آخر ( أنظروا يا مسلمين أخلاقكم ) :*



> *قام النصراني  الجاهل بالرد على أولى الملاحظات التي تم طرحها هنا و ذلك كمحاولة منه  لتبرير فضيحة سرقاته و تناقضاته ، و أنا لا أريد أن أضيع من وقتي الكثير  فأنا مشغول بما هو أهم من هذا النكرة المتشبع بما لم يعطى و لكن نكتب بعض  التعليقات السريعة و على عجالة و بما يناسب المقام و بما يتوفر لنا من وقت  كما قلنا سابقاً :
> 
> أولاً : عندما قمت بوصفه بالجاهل سمّى ذلك سفالات و الطريف  أنه في أغلب ردوده على الأخ التاعب يكثر من هذه السفالات كما سماها هو  بنفسه فانقلب السحر على الساحر و إليكم مثال واحد حتى لا نطيل تجدونه في  الصفحة 4 من رده المزعوم عندما عدد الأساليب التي اتبعها الأخ التاعب في  بحثه .
> 
> ...


*اين هنا الشتيمة ؟*
*هل الذي يستدل بما هو في القرن الرابع على القرن الأول انسان عاقل ( بغض النظر عن كونه يعلم ام لا ) ؟
إن كان يعلم فهو مدلس وإن كان لا يعلم فهو جاهل فلماذا يتعرض لأمور اكبر منه ؟ واين في هذا كله المسبّة ؟ لماذا لا نرى صاحب الرد يرد على هذا الكلام ؟ والحقيقة هى انه يعرف ماذا فعل وما ذكرته هو قطرات من كشف التدليسات!! هذه واحدة 
اما الثانية فهي اني عندما اوصفه بالجاهل فهو يكون في خلال بحث علمي مرصع بالمراجع العلمية لاكبر العلماء والجامعات اللاهوتية فيعتبر عدم علمه بهذه المعلومات هو " جهل " اما انت فلم ترد من الأساس على البحث بل صدرت المسبّة من غير رد !


اما عن الأسئلة التي اوردوها فسأرد عليها أمامكم لكي يعلم الجميع الرد ،،،

**السائل الأول ( ماتنساش ترد على ايغو ايمي ) :*​


> في بحثه المفروض أنه  بيحقق في كذب بحث التاعب بحسب ظنه وإذ بك تراه يقول أنه أعتمد على ما كتب  واللي المفروض أنه بيبحث في عدم مصداقيته


*السائل الأول ( تبقى ادخل و رد رد علمي على كلامي ) :*​



> إذا كان الأخ ** فاقد للمصداقية و يدلس كما تزعم فلم نقلت عنه هذا النقل الموسع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*وللإجابة على هذا السؤال سوف انسخ لكم ايضاً ما كتبت في البحث والذي نقله المعترض ومع هذا سأل ايضا و أيضاً ما قلته اعلاه ..*

*الأجابة هى :* 






> *أما عن خامساً ، فهذا أمر مُضحك قليلاً وهو أنك تجدهُ يضع السُؤال ويَضع الجواب بنفسهِ ولكن في جُزء آخر من بحثهِ وسَيتم الإشارة إلى هذهِ النقطة حيثُ سأقتبسُ من كلامهِ ما يَرُدُ على كَلامهِ نَفسهِ و أيضاً سأستعين بكلامه في البحث هذا.. مشكوراً*






> *فأنا سبقتك وقلت !!
> 
> واوضحت السبب وهو لكي يقرأ الجماهير كلامه عندما يقرأون كلامي !
> فالمفروض ان تشكرني لأني اشهره بهذا الكلام لا ان تلومني صديقي العزيز !!*




أما عن : 


> فلم لا تضع رابط بحث الأخ كاملاً إن أردت فعلاً ان يقرأ الجميع كلامه كما تدّعي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*ولماذا اضع رابط البحث كاملا ؟ هل نقلت البحث كاملاً ؟
ما نقلته أتيت خلفه وقلت بالحرف الواحد :*


> *وبالمناسبة  تقريباً ٨٠ % من الجزء السابق مأخوذ من بحثه بالنص تقريباً وذلك لكي ابدأ  من حيث إنتهى الآخرون واقدم البحث هذا كامل لمن لا يقرأ أبحاثه ، فأنا اشهد  له بأنه قد تعب في بحثه ولكن الفكرة التي يرمي إليها ظاهرة جداً ومتهاوية  داخلياً وخارجياً ولهذا كان هذا البحث.*


*فأنا حددت انهو جزء اللي انا اقتبسته و بنسبة كام في المئة وحددت المصدر ! ناقص اني احط له صورة 4*6 !!!*



> أما بالنسبة للمخطوطات فهلا تخبرنا بما أضفته عليها و كم عدده ؟؟؟؟؟


*7 و 2 مش من عنده كما انهم متوفرين في ابحاث كثيرة أخرى ولكني تعمد ان اخذها منه لأريه انه يضحك عليكم بحشو الكلام فقط وما هو الا دلائل ضده كما فعلت ولم ولن تردوا بحرف !!
والإتنين هم بيزا اللاتيني واليوناني !ولكي تتأكد انظر الى المدخل للنقد النصي الخاص بالأستاذ فادي أليكسندر ستجد فيه المخطوطات ! ,وايضا الأستاذ هولي بايبل هنا* *فكل الموضوع انكم لا تستطيعون الرد على كلمة وإلا فهاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين ! فأين ؟

*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*
**نخش على جزء كوميدي كالعادة :*

*أنظروا الى الأخلاق الحميدة التي يتمتع بها المسلمون أسوة برسولهم صاحب نفس الاخلاق الحميدة وأكثر ..*



> أخيراً بالنسبة  لمصطلح نصراني يا جاهل فأنا *لا تهمني أبحاثك* بخصوصه لأنها لا تعنيني بشئ  فأنا أخاطبك بما تعلمته من ديني و لا يهمني أن ترضى عند نعتك بالنصراني ولا  الله يجعلك لا ترضى .


*ارأيتك اعترافه ان هذا اللفظ لا ينتمي الا للقرآن ! بعدما كانوا يهللون ويقولون انه من الكتاب المقدس ! فهذه عادتكم تهللون وتذيعون الاكاذيب ونحن نتفرج عليكم وعندما يأخذ واحد منا قرار الرد تدخلون الى الجحور وتقولون انه فقك من القرآن ولا ينتمي للعلم بشيء !*

*وأنظروا الى مدير منتداه و نفسه عندما أكد انه يقول هذا اللفظ وفقا للكتاب المقدس وها هو احد افراد منتداه يخبره بان هذا الكلام خطيء وان التسمية اسلامية بحتة !*

*فيقول مدير منتداه :*


> *شوفتوا باه يا نصارى ؟ ما جبناش حاجة من عندنا .
> 
> اوعوا تكونوا فاكرين إننا بنسميكم نصارى لأن القرآن سماكم نصارى ، لالالالالالالالا
> 
> ...


*وطبعا الصور موجودة وجاهزة وقت اللزوم*

*وواحد تاني مراقب عام بيقول :

*

> أولا الكتاب المقدس نفسه :
> 
> 
> *                                      (الكاثوليكية)(أعمال الرسل) 24 / 5  *
> ...



*فلماذا يخجل الآن المسلمون من ان يقولوا ان الكتاب المقدس يقول او اي مصدر ؟ ألا تستحوا بعد كشف كذبكم ؟*
*
عموما انا لقيت نفسي زهقان قلت اخش اتسلى على العالم دي 

ياريت نلاقي نرد علمي على الموضوع مش على المقدمة زي ما عمل واحد المراقب العام وبقى بيرد على غلاف البحث !!!!*

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*طبعا زي ما اتفقنا ان اللي باللون الأحمر هو السفالات
*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*وتظل الصفعات على قفا المحمديين مستمرة من اولاد الملك المسيح لابناء زبالة التاريخ المدعى قثم ابن امنة *
*ولسه ..........................................................................................
عايزين تحطوا راسكم براس المسيح يا سواقين التاكتك*
*كمل يا مولكا ادينا بنتسلى على الزباين 
انت عارف حوار النصارى دى بيفكرنى بمين
عارف فيلم ابن حميدو 
لما يقول كلمتى مش هتنزل الارض ابدا
حنفى
خلاص هتنزل المرة دى*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*ربنا يهديهم لانهم للاسف لم يروا النور و لسه عايشين بالظلمه للاسف*

*الشيطان اسرهم و بيغمي عينيهم*

*ربنا موجود يهديهم بس الصلاه ليهم اهم شئ*

*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*نكمل مع بعض ، لكن قبلها نفتكر مع بعض ، السفالات باللون الأحمر والكلام المضحك باللون الأخضر*

*الكلام المكرر ندعه لحال سبيله حفظا لماء وجههم ونرد على اللبن المسكوب الذي بكوا عليه ..*



> يعني *سراق* قلنا ماشي *متناقض* قلنا ماشي  أما تطلع *كذّاب* كمان فهذه مصيبة





> يقول *النصراني الجاهل*





> و الآن نأتي لكذبة أخرى يقول هذا *النصراني الجاهل* رداً على قولي له





> سألنا *النصراني الجاهل* سؤال





> مش  ناوي *تسترجل* يا *أبله *وتعملها* وتكلم رجاله* ، ايه رأيك بقى أني لقيت *الجزمة  بتاعتي وسخة وجات في دماغي أنضفها دلوقت *، *فأعمل حائط صد في صفحتك فيه هجوم  من اللي كانوا دايما ينزلوا على قفاك هيحصل*





> وكمان تم الرد* يا جحش الفرا* في الحوار اللي بتنادي علي أكمله بعد ما حذفتوا مداخلاتي فيه خد *يا جحش* .





> الغريبة  ان العالم دي *معندهاش دم* اه والله العظيم ما *عندها دم* و*لا بتحس البجح* بردخ  بيدندن على الموضوع وعاوز يبرر *حموريته* وانه *سارق* بالتشويش على أننا  بنشتمه وهو مش فاهم أننا *بنوصفه *.





> فينه حد يعرف* الحمار ده* ولا شاف اسمه هنا في المنتدى قبل كدا






> بعد ما جتني رسالة من *صبي العالمة* بتاعة





> طيب البحث اللي أنت عاوزني ارد عليه رديت على 11 صفحة فيه* يا متخلف*





> والله ظلم نذكر حتى اسم* المتخلف دا*



*هكذا نفذوا تعليم دينهم وهكذا انا انفذ تعاليم ديني الذي قال لي :*

[q-bible]*كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 4 العدد 12 وَنَتْعَبُ عَامِلِينَ بِأَيْدِينَا. نُشْتَمُ فَنُبَارِكُ. نُضْطَهَدُ فَنَحْتَمِلُ.*  [/q-bible]

*و أقول لكم جميعا ردا على ما اهانتكلم لي : *
​*ربنا يبارككم كما قال الكِتاب المُقَدَس*​

*أما للرد على الجديد في المداخلات والعجيب حقا 
لقد قلت للشاتم الأول " ماتنساش ترد على ايغو ايمي " فحط لي رابط مناظرة هرب منها وكمان مافيهاش ايغو ايمي اساسا !!! مع ان الموضوع بتاعي معروف وهو ماردش عليه !
لكن عادي انه يضحك على المسلمين !*




> طيب البحث اللي أنت عاوزني ارد عليه رديت على 11 صفحة فيه* يا متخلف*


*
ومش مكسوف ؟
بحث 130 صفحة ترد على اول 11 صفحة واللي فيهم الـcover ؟؟؟ وباقي الردود كلها شتيمة ومافيهاش اي رد وشتيمة على قداسة البابا والأباء الكهنة وغيرهم !!
بتسمي ده رد !؟

يعني انت رديت على حوالى 8 % من البحث ده لو حسبنا اساسا اول 11 صفحة فيهم ادلة !! ما تكمل عايزيين نشوف !!*

*عموما انا هاستنى ..*

*ونكرر السؤال الذي هربوا منه :*


* ما مَدى قوة بَحث عِندَما يُوخَذ جُزء من مراجعهِ تَنقلبُ المَراجع ضدهُ ؟*



> يعني انت بتعترف أنك أخذت أغلب صور المخطوطات من عنده باستثناء اثنتين و مع هذا تبرر


*
يا حول الله !
هو انا اساسا انكرت عشان اعترف !!
دا انا اللي سبقت واعترفت 
مش عارف اشرحها ازاي !

*


> بالله  عليك ارحم عقولنا من هذه السخافة يعني انت بتسرق جهود الأخ باستخراج صور  المخطوطات و بعدين تدّعي أنه يجب عليه فهم ما يدور في خلدك من مصائب .



معلش ، اخد فيك جميل وافهمك ليه انا تعمدت اخد منه الصور بالذات هافهمك عشان اكيد انت لسة مش عارف بجد وده حسن ظن بي

لو سيادتك دققت في البحث اللي انا نسفته هاتلاقي انه قبلها زكر اسمااااء المخطوطات يعني ( سينائية وفاتيكانية  و و و و ) و ايضا حط الصورفالسؤال هنا 
اية لازم الصور اذا كان كاتب اسماء المخطوطات !؟
افهمك بطريقة تانية خالص

لو رحت لاي كتاب فيه تعليقات نصية هاتلاقي العالم بيحط النص ويحط جنبة اسماء المخطوطات والآباء لكن مش بيحط الصور !
فلماذا وضع الصور رغم وضعه للأسماء ؟
فهمت ليه انا قلت لك :

*ولكني تعمدت ان اخذها منه لأريه انه يضحك عليكم بحشو الكلام فقط وما هو الا دلائل ضده كما فعلت ولم ولن تردوا بحرف !!*

يعني يكفي انه يضع الأسم فهل تتوقع انه من الممكن ان يصل حوار في نكران وجود نص في مخطوطة ام لا ؟

يعني ببساطة ابسط 

البحث بتاعه ده انا ممكن ارد عليه في صفحتين كله !!
لكن انا تعمدت اهدم كل كلمة قالها والأغرب ان كلامه نفسه بيهدم كلامه !
طيب انا اعمل اية في واحد بيقول كلام عكس بعضوا ؟
الأصول تشكرني اني اساسا رديت هعليه !

انا عارف امك متضايق عشان ولا هو هايرد ولا اي حد هايرد زي ما محدش رد في لأبحاث الباقية لانها ببساطة مالهاش رد وقدمت الحقيقة كاملة !

*
فتعلموا الحوار العلمي ثم تعالوا

ونرجع نقول 

منتظر الرد على ايغو ايمي ...** والمناظرة اترفعت على المجلة !*

*
انا خلاص كدة فهمتكوا كل حاجة الدور والباقي كدة عليكوا انكم تحاولوا تردوا على نقطة واحدة في الحث كله ! 

يلا يا ابطال اروني قوتكم ...*


​​


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*نستكمل ونضع لكم الاخلاق المحدية واعذرونا فهذه هى الردود التي وجدناها على بحثنا العلمي :*




> يبدو  أنه أنضم خروف جديد الى قطيع من يسمون أنفسهم (النقاد النصيين المدافعين عن  كلمة الرب) خروف أسمه مولكا مولكان .... يعنى الحكاية ناقصاك يا اللى اسمك  مولكا انت كمان مش كفاية عبط أخواتك !





> يبدو أن مولكا بما أنه خروف جديد أرى فيه حماسة وأندفاع وهذا حقه ولكن كيف لم يقدم له النصح من سبقوه ؟





> يظهر لنا معوق أخر أسمه مولكا مولكان : ابن المتعوجة المتمردة .. نسل الفاسق والزانية ........ يا مولكا هى المشرحة ناقصة ؟!


 

*أنا متأكد ان الرد الجاي له على المادخلة دي انه هايقول ان الكلام الاخير في الكتاب المقدس ...*

*أرأيتم ما حصدناه وراء الأبحاث ؟ شايفيين الردود العلمية الموثقة بالدليل والبرهان ؟ شايفين قوة المراجع يا اخوة !
شايفين يا مسلمين أخلاق اخواتكم ؟*



*ولكن نقول لكم جميعاً : ربنا يبارككم عملا بقول الكتاب المقدس ..

*[q-bible]*كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 4 العدد 12 وَنَتْعَبُ عَامِلِينَ بِأَيْدِينَا. نُشْتَمُ فَنُبَارِكُ. نُضْطَهَدُ فَنَحْتَمِلُ.* [/q-bible]


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*أعذروهم يا اخوة فالإنسان يولد لا يعرف الكره والبغض والحقد والشتيمة وما إلى ذلك ولكنه يتلقنه من دينه الذي يتعلمه شيء فشيء ، فالعيب ليس بهم إنما في دينهم ولهذا نقول لكم باركوهم

ولكي تتأكدوا أن دينهم يأمرهم بذلك تفضلوا بالدخول هنا و هنا و هنا 



*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 سبتمبر 2010)

الى الأخوة المسيحيين والمسلمين ايضاً
انتظروا رد آخر قريباً جداً جداً ولكنه كوميدي للغاية لنفس الـ " باحث " .. وانا ممكن انزله في القسم الترفيهي لكي لا تختلط الأبحاث بالكوميديا


----------



## apostle.paul (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*خير كلمة تقال عنهم
شوية تربية شوارع تابعين لرسول تربية شوارع ولا شوارع دا متربى فى حوارى 
معلش يا مولكا حقك عليا انا متعملش عقلك بيهم دول شوية بدو من بتوع ثكلتك امك 
مفيش فكر مفيش عقل فى قلة ادب وسفالة بس 
كل اللى علينا اننا نضع كل قوة معاند تحت اقدام المسيح لكى بقوته نفضح كل الاعيب ابن امنة واولاده الافاعى تحت مداس الحق 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*يعني مثلا يا صديقي انا حتى لما نقلت عنه في المخطوطات كنت ببص كويس جدا عشان انا عارف الاخطاء اللي بيقع فيها زي دا :

*



*هي الفاتيكانية برضو رقمها 02 !!!؟ أمال السكندرية رقمها اية !؟ 010 فودافون !!!!!*


​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *يعني مثلا يا صديقي انا حتى لما نقلت عنه في المخطوطات كنت ببص كويس جدا عشان انا عارف الاخطاء اللي بيقع فيها زي دا :
> 
> *
> 
> ...



معلش يا مولكا
الارقام الجديدة نازلة ملخبطة الدنيا
متبقاش عارف الفودافون من الموبينيل

و بألف هنــــــا و شفا عليهم البحث
فالطبيعي و المعتاد ان البحث الصادم ينتج عنه ردود فعل عنيفة مثل التي نراها من سباب و شتائم

و الرب يباركهم كلهم ، و يعطيهم نعمة​


----------



## apostle.paul (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*ايه المشكلة انى انقل محتويات بحث وارد عليها من نفسه
يعنى بالبلدى هى مخطوطات اهله 
ماى طفل بيعرف يطلع صور المخطوطات ولا علشان يوهم القارئ انه بحث بقة وفى صور مخطوطات ويوهم يعنى السذج انه تعب وعرق فى البحث 
عالم فارغة صحيح 
وهو لو كتب المخطوطة الفاتيكانية منغير لما يحط صورتها هنقوله فين صورتها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مصابون بعته فكرى حاد 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*الأغرب والأنكى والمضحك ان هذا الـ " باحث " قام بكتابة موضوع كامل بإسم " يسوع يدعو على تلاميذه في المخطوطة الفاتيكانية " عن قراءة خاطئة لمخطوطة واحدة فقط فقط وقد رددنا عليه هنا ، وهو في هذا البحث يعترض على كون المخطوطات من القرن الخامس !
فبأي منطق يتعامل هذا الـ " باحث " ؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*مين دا اللى سماه باحث
لو هو دا مستوى البحث عند البدو المسلمين فقد ظهر جليا لماذا هم متمسكون بخرافات دين البدوى ابن امنة
كل واحد دينه على قد عقله 
المصابون بالعته الفكرى لابد وان يدافعوا عن اكتر الديانات سذاجة وتخلف على وجه الكرة الارضية 
وبرضة هكررها تانى المسيحية مش هتعيل على اخر الزمن 
فينك يا اريوس انت ونسطور واوطاخى فينك ياحضارة الرومان بفلاسفتها وحكمائها تعالوا شوفوا مستوى النقد اللى بقة يوجه للمسيحية اللى دمرت كل فكر معاند
مش ناقص غير البدو كمان اللى هيتنقدوا المسيحية 
ومننساش كلام مخلصنا العظيم رب الوجود والعالمين
**17 فَنَظَرَ إِلَيْهِمْ وَقَالَ: «إِذًا مَا هُوَ هذَا الْمَكْتُوبُ: الْحَجَرُ الَّذِي رَفَضَهُ الْبَنَّاؤُونَ هُوَ قَدْ صَارَ رَأْسَ الزَّاوِيَةِ؟*
*18 كُلُّ مَنْ يَسْقُطُ عَلَى ذلِكَ الْحَجَرِ يَتَرَضَّضُ، وَمَنْ سَقَطَ هُوَ عَلَيْهِ يَسْحَقُهُ!»*


----------



## Jack sparrow (27 سبتمبر 2010)

المسلم بيحاول يفلفص فلفصة مش طبيعية

عاوز يثبت أن الكتاب متحرف 

و فى نفس الوقت عاوز يطلع أسم رسوله فيه


و يوم ما يجى يثبت أن الكتاب متحرف (ماعنه أصلاً لا يؤمن بالأناجيل الأربعة ) يمسكلك فى خطأ نساخ أو ما يعتقد انه تناقض.... و عملنا زيهم و خرتئنا القرآن خرتئة.... فيرد زى الشاطر القرآن محفوظ فى الصدور لان الله تعهد بحفظة... لكن الكتاب المقدس لاْ

و يوم ما يتزنق ما يعرفش غير يقول كلمتين

جحش الفرا..أبن المعوجة......... الخ


بدو العالم التالت أكتشفوا تحريف أشهر و أقدس كتاب فى العالم و أكثرها أنتشاراً


الله و أكبر​


----------



## الشيخ سمعة (28 سبتمبر 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *نستمر في التنقيب والبحث عن رد وفي ظل هذا نجد هذا الرد العلمي المؤثق انظروا :
> 
> **و أيضاً لمسلم آخر ( أنظروا يا مسلمين أخلاقكم ) :*
> 
> ...



*سيبكم منهم . هدول حثالة المجتمع .. ما بيستحقوا يفهموا شي اصلاً .
أمة ساقطة ما بتعرف شي خليها تنبح كالكلاب ..*


----------

